
Missile interception caught on snowboarder's camera in Golan Heights - kuhhk
https://www.theguardian.com/world/video/2019/jan/21/missile-interception-caught-on-skiers-camera-in-golan-heights-israel-syria-video
======
mcon147
thats pretty wild to see

~~~
credit_guy
I can only see 2 trails, but not the actual interception. Theres's a slight
flash at around 0:25, is that it?

~~~
ninj4fly
Yes. There are two flashes in fact. Usually you also hear the booms and sirens
beforehand, so maybe it was quite afar this time.

~~~
credit_guy
Thanks for the explanation. Does this look like an exercise?

What I can glean from the short clip is this:

\- there is a rocket launched at around 0:08 from a valley nearby the
skateboarder with the camera

\- you can hear the noise of that rocket almost instantaneously, so the
distance is not very high, maybe a few kilometers at most.

\- we can't see when the interceptor is launched, but I see it chasing the
first rocket closely around 0:13, so the interceptor must've been launched
almost at the same time as the first rocket

\- at 0:24 the first rocket tries an evading maneuver, a sharp turn

\- the interceptor is not fooled, follows closely, and the detonation appears
to happen at 0:25. I am not completely sure, but it appears you can see the
plume a few seconds later

\- the camera follows back the smoke trails (or maybe contrails?) and the two
rockets appear to have started from virtually the same place

\- neither rocket appears to have two stages

This could be consistent with either an exercise (for example to test how an
interceptor performs when the target takes evasive actions), or a staged show
of military capabilities (better show you carry a big stick than actually use
it), or a real interception of a rocket launched from the Syrian-Israeli
border (this explains the proximity: the Syrian battery is located near the
border, but so is the Iron Dome battery too).

Anyway, here's the wikiepdia short entry [1]

"On 21 January 2019, the IDF released footage online of a Syrian Arab Army
rocket attack on the Golan Heights being intercepted by Iron Dome. The video
was shot by skiers at Mount Hermon ski resort; Israeli authorities announced
that the resort was closed until further notice The attack as in response to
Israel's launching of nine rockets at SAA targets in western
Damascus.[106][107][108]"

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Dome#Mount_Hermon_video](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iron_Dome#Mount_Hermon_video)

